# Recharger macbook avec chargeur Ipod



## sundance14 (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,​ 
Peut-on utiliser un chargeur d'Ipod pour recharger un macbook par la prise USB ?​ 
Merci par avance de votre réponse​ 
Sundance14​


----------



## Al_Copett (2 Novembre 2007)

Définitivement non !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bon sujet pour le premier avril.


----------

